

Ask HN: Idea 5080 - poppysan

I have had a recurring idea pop up in the back of my mind over the last year or so, and was wondering if anyone would be interested in the service.<p>Here is the muse:  Every so often, there is a low point in my week where I am twiddling my thumbs.  I always think to myself, I'd love to pack in a 1 day freelance project, or 4-5 hours of work on something else for a while.<p>So I began thinking of a groupon for freelancing. Say you are in-between projects for a month and would like to still produce income.  You'd sign up, upload or link gallery, put a number of hours or days available, and clients would make offers.<p>Just trying to get a bit of validations before i design it up.  Thanks all!
======
redspark
How would it be different than Odesk, elance, guru, etc?

